# Do not know where to start in assessment on condition and pricing, Honda HS928 E Start Track



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi All, I see this one, listed as 2008, will know more after Christmas on the SN he provided, would y'all consider one with this much paint missing in the chute? here are some photos! thanks all!


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

It looks well-used with all that wear on the chute! Perhaps it was a gravel driveway? I can't tell about the augers. Are there bends in them, or is it just the light from the photo? Has the muffler lost the pipe that comes out of the exhaust or is that big hole original? Orangeputeh here will know and probably has a good idea about pricing since he works on so many of the older 928's. I don't know a lot about the older Hondas.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> It looks well-used with all that wear on the chute! Perhaps it was a gravel driveway? The augers still look okay though so it must have been set-up properly. Has the muffler lost the pipe that comes out of the exhaust or is that big hole original? Orangeputeh here will know and probably has a good idea about pricing since he works on so many of the older 928's.


I agree, I am unsure about the muffler, good eye, it runs super strong, he sent a video, hydro static is good, but when he engages the auger, there is a clutch/belt sound, is that normal? I will need to upload the video to youtube then post the link on that 1, the alternative is go HS622, smaller, but all original, and way cheaper, 850 Canadian, ready to go, or a 928 same model as this but looks in much newer con







dition when it comes to the chute paint, this one with the chute paint ground off is 1500 Canadian, the 928 pictured here is 2000 Canadian, claimed to have been usd on 5 times in it's life


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, there is a sound when the auger is engaged, kind of a squeak. If that is the second machine in the picture and it has only been used 5 times, it seems that the shroud near the bucket is not aligned properly. Also, the augers look like there is a lot of paint gone from them. I have a Honda that really has been used 5 times and the auger paint is perfect. I'd go take a look at it though and bargain him down. Make sure that the bucket has not banged into something and gotten misaligned. You can look at the scraper bar while the machine is on a flat surface and see if it is level all along it. The one with all the chute damage must have been throwing gravel. And, as I examine it's augers closer, am I seeing a weld on the second from the left auger? It might be better to spend a bit more and get a newer machine that hasn't thrown gravel. If your property is not that big, the smaller machine might work just fine. I don't know much about the 622's.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> Yes, there is a sound when the auger is engaged, kind of a squeak. If that is the second machine in the picture and it has only been used 5 times, it seems that the shroud near the bucket is not aligned properly. Also, the augers look like there is a lot of paint gone from them. I have a Honda that really has been used 5 times and the auger paint is perfect. I'd go take a look at it though and bargain him down. The one with all the chute damage must have been throwing gravel. And, as I examine it's augers closer, am I seeing a weld on one of them? It might be better to spend a bit more and get a newer machine that hasn't thrown gravel. If your property is not that big, the smaller machine might work just fine. I don't know much about the 622's.


I see

And yes both are suspect 

The 2nd one with no chute paint damage got very defensive when I asked about chute paint and the cowl alignment. 

The 622 is smaller than what I have

But mine is a tecumseh 8/26 and from 1981

In great condition and runs like new

Just threw 5rons and tons of snow the other day without complaint 

Maybe I should not upgrade?

Any idea on the new hss machines out of north Carolina?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

top pictures look pretty good to me but pictures only tell a fraction of story. personal inspection is more important.how it starts and runs and drive smoothly etc. paint off chute is normal depending on hours. augers look real good but some of the teeth are bent over too much suggesting it is hitting ground. i would inspect bottom of bucket where the scraper bar is mounted and inspect if any damage there. the bucket condition is super important. expensive component.

the list of a proper inspection is long. takes me about 15-20 minutes but i have done hundreds. donyboy73 has a good video on what to look for when buying a good used snowblower. 

pricing is relative. depends on local averages. around here that 928 would go from 1500-2000 USD probably. electric start is a big plus with some buyers. not sure of pricing in this area.

just by pictures I would rate this 928 as above average. but further personalinspection is necessary.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> top pictures look pretty good to me but pictures only tell a fraction of story. personal inspection is more important.how it starts and runs and drive smoothly etc. paint off chute is normal depending on hours. augers look real good but some of the teeth are bent over too much suggesting it is hitting ground. i would inspect bottom of bucket where the scraper bar is mounted and inspect if any damage there. the bucket condition is super important. expensive component.
> 
> the list of a proper inspection is long. takes me about 15-20 minutes but i have done hundreds. donyboy73 has a good video on what to look for when buying a good used snowblower.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

And what about the other 1 with the cowl all crooked? As well,are the hss928 out of North Carolina worth looking at new or used ?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, if your current snowblower is working fine, I'd stay with it. Best time to buy a used machine is in the spring or summer. I have an HSS928AWD and did get the revised chute under warranty. I like the trigger steering so I don't have to manhandle the machine to turn it. Honda engines always start in the cold and that has been great. The Canadian model HSS 928 has the auger protection system which is impressive. Some here have installed a bigger carb main jet in their HSS machines for more power. A lot of the older model owners/repairers think that the Japan-built machines are much better built than the new U.S.-built models.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> top pictures look pretty good to me but pictures only tell a fraction of story. personal inspection is more important.how it starts and runs and drive smoothly etc. paint off chute is normal depending on hours. augers look real good but some of the teeth are bent over too much suggesting it is hitting ground. i would inspect bottom of bucket where the scraper bar is mounted and inspect if any damage there. the bucket condition is super important. expensive component.
> 
> the list of a proper inspection is long. takes me about 15-20 minutes but i have done hundreds. donyboy73 has a good video on what to look for when buying a good used snowblower.
> 
> ...


OK, I am posting this video, he is 4 hours away from me 1 way, so I need to be sure it is worth driving to, for in person inspection, he made me another video, this one better than the 1st:


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> Yes, if your current snowblower is working fine, I'd stay with it. Best time to buy a used machine is in the spring or summer. I have an HSS928AWD and did get the revised chute under warranty. I like the trigger steering so I don't have to manhandle the machine to turn it. Honda engines always start in the cold and that has been great. The Canadian model HSS 928 has the auger protection system which is impressive. Some here have installed a bigger carb main jet in their HSS machines for more power. A lot of the older model owners/repairers think that the Japan-built machines are much better built than the new U.S.-built models.


ahh I agree, about seasonal. This means I better get a good video and photos, and post my antique in the local market while it is in demand


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> Yes, if your current snowblower is working fine, I'd stay with it. Best time to buy a used machine is in the spring or summer. I have an HSS928AWD and did get the revised chute under warranty. I like the trigger steering so I don't have to manhandle the machine to turn it. Honda engines always start in the cold and that has been great. The Canadian model HSS 928 has the auger protection system which is impressive. Some here have installed a bigger carb main jet in their HSS machines for more power. A lot of the older model owners/repairers think that the Japan-built machines are much better built than the new U.S.-built models.


video on the gravel one, he now admits to is posted below.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

would anyone suggest this one is worth a look? it is 2018, she claims her dad has arthritis, but it is wheel drive, a HS928 wheel drive.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

That 2018 does not have the revised chute and can be prone to clogging in wet snow. Does it have the auger protection system? That system stops the augers when you hit a hard object instead of breaking a shear pin. Then, you just reset the system. I have the wheeled 928 and wish I had gotten the tracks because the tracked machine does not ride up when it hits the end of driveway pile.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> That 2018 does not have the revised chute and can be prone to clogging in wet snow. Does it have the auger protection system? That system stops the augers when you hit a hard object instead of breaking a shear pin. Then, you just reset the system. I have the wheeled 928 and wish I had gotten the tracks because the tracked machine does not ride up when it hits the end of driveway pile.


it does not have the auger protection not until 2020 here in Canada. I guess I will keep looking for a tracked one, the fella with the gravel chute is working with me on getting more info and photos and videos, I think at $1400 I cannot go wrong, Canadian, that is $1100 USD, if you listen to the start up video/and drive etc... I think overall it is in average condition, considering they are $4900 plus tax Canadian here, $1400 seems right since the GX engine seems very healthy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> would anyone suggest this one is worth a look? it is 2018, she claims her dad has arthritis, but it is wheel drive, a HS928 wheel drive.


I'd go for the older one with tracks... The video looks good.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> I'd go for the older one with tracks...


nice, so the HS828 from 2008 must have still been made in Japan? GX-270 in it?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> nice, so the HS828 from 2008 must have still been made in Japan? GX-270 in it?


Yes, they were all made in Japan until 2015. Yes on the GX270. See model number info here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Yes, they were all made in Japan until 2015. Yes on the GX270. See model number info here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


Thanks 😊


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tracked Hondas are usually better than wheeled. that first video looks pretty good.
dont know the price but I think it deserves a personal inspection for a possible lifelong Honda. depends on owner but if it were mine it would last 20-30 years or longer.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> tracked Hondas are usually better than wheeled. that first video looks pretty good.
> dont know the price but I think it deserves a personal inspection for a possible lifelong Honda. depends on owner but if it were mine it would last 20-30 years or longer.


I like that 

Well I need a checklist on what to see when I see it in real life 

The tecumseh carb is dropping on my vintage 81

I need a honda haha


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> tracked Hondas are usually better than wheeled. that first video looks pretty good.
> dont know the price but I think it deserves a personal inspection for a possible lifelong Honda. depends on owner but if it were mine it would last 20-30 years or longer.


Here it is:


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> I like that
> 
> Well I need a checklist on what to see when I see it in real life
> 
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

928Honda9horse said:


>


this is totally unrelated to this thread. I suggest you start a new thread with this problem in the appropriate sub forum.
snowblower repairs perhaps? you'll just confuse everyone here by switching topics.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> tracked Hondas are usually better than wheeled. that first video looks pretty good.
> dont know the price but I think it deserves a personal inspection for a possible lifelong Honda. depends on owner but if it were mine it would last 20-30 years or longer.


Sorry to dib in, but this Honda is cheaper than new Ariens augur gears.
General thoughts, if I could ask?





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1400 cdn for that HS928 sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> this is totally unrelated to this thread. I suggest you start a new thread with this problem in the appropriate sub forum.
> snowblower repairs perhaps? you'll just confuse everyone here by switching topics.


sounds good! thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> Sorry to dib in, but this Honda is cheaper than new Ariens augur gears.
> General thoughts, if I could ask?
> 
> 
> ...


lord help me please.....


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> lord help me please.....


May the Peace and Joy of Christmas be yours every day of the coming year!
Hey, you can throw an Ariens infidel into the Honda flock right away if you can just give it a general thumbs up or down. There are no bad Hondas, I'm led to believe......
I'm up to my keister in snow and ol' Faithful has fallen due to operator error.
I guess I'll go look for myself tomorrow.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> May the Peace and Joy of Christmas be yours every day of the coming year!
> Hey, you can throw an Ariens infidel into the Honda flock right away if you can just give it a general thumbs up or down. There are no bad Hondas, I'm led to believe......
> I'm up to my keister in snow and ol' Faithful has fallen due to operator error.
> I guess I'll go look for myself tomorrow.


Amen!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Here are more photos of the straightness of the bucket and underside of the scraper plate:


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> Here are more photos of the straightness of the bucket and underside of the scraper plate:
> View attachment 172399
> View attachment 172401
> View attachment 172400
> View attachment 172402


this is the one with the bent auger blades


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> this is the one with the bent auger blades


That all looks pretty good. If you get it, adjust the side skids and set the scraper blade on a meter stick to set the height.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> That all looks pretty good. If you get it, adjust the side skids and set the scraper blade on a meter stick to set the height.


perfect, the other lady replied me with her SN so I have 2 to choose from, the lady's one has that top cowl piece not lining up completely, but looks to be very few hours on it, that one is $1500 FIRM USD, here it is again:


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> perfect, the other lady replied me with her SN so I have 2 to choose from, the lady's one has that top cowl piece not lining up completely, but looks to be very few hours on it, that one is $1500 FIRM USD, here it is again:
> View attachment 172408


it also has had a dealer service for $247 for a total go over, and it is noted the dealership agrees it is a super low unit, I may need to go all out and pay the $1500, whether in season or not I feel it is worth $1500.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Go with the HS series rather than the HSS series.

I wish they sold the HS series with the onboard battery here in the US , they dont as thats best of both worlds i.e dependability and performance of the HS series ALONG with the creature comforts of the HSS series.

I'd go with the first one, why? because the auger housing is made of thicker gauge steel compared to the older one shown in the later pictures.

The difference isnt huge but it still matters when it comes to wear and tear.

The price is very reasonable for both the machines as around the greater Toronto area these same machines go for way upwards of 2000 CAD.

A similar machine imported from maple syrup land was sold near my neck of the woods for $1200 US, a couple of years ago, I was the second guy in line to look at it but of course the first guy never passed on it . I understand its 4 hours away but from what you have shown for pictures/videos its in good nick. The impeller tunnel has some dings which indicates it was used on gravel hence is why the chute is worn. The dings can be hammered out and the tunnel and the chute can use a lick of paint to make it look new again.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

JnC said:


> Go with the HS series rather than the HSS series.
> 
> I wish they sold the HS series with the onboard battery here in the US , they dont as thats best of both worlds i.e dependability and performance of the HS series ALONG with the creature comforts of the HSS series.
> 
> ...


Good morning, thank you very much for your very concise analysis of the dilemma here, go from the photos you can tell the one with the cowling that is not straight is an older version yet over the hs928 in the video just by looking at the augers? And just to be clear you would go for the one with the video even though it shows somewhere, but the wear is acceptable for a used machine (and is going to be $1100 USD)? 

My current 1981 hardware store model with a Tecumseh snow King Engine (Yes I am attached to it, good memories of childhood with that machine) has similar chute paint wear except the paint isn't all evenly taken away like on that one in the video but instead the paint is chipped away, as I probably chewed through some ice, and yet I never ever damaged the gear housing or shear pins. One thought, my neighbor has been bugging me to sell him that 8 horsepower Tecumseh powered machine for ages, but it has been so reliable and made of thick gauge steel as well, would you keep it around as a backup or would you sell it to him because he's willing to pay good money for it, because he knows what it is. Thoughts? Thanks so much. I Agree with you that this is the best time to buy an HS while decent ones are to be had, I also collect diesel trucks, LBZ duramax 2007's, have 2 and had 3 in ky lifetime and I started in 2013 and got my last one in 2018, the longer you wait to buy something you want that you know is good, the harder and more expensive it will be to get a good one, also the new HSS being made in NC, reminds me of a 787 made in Charleston, I don't know if a Honda blower and a 787 dreamliner can be compared but Boeing is reinspecting certain dreamliners that came out of the Charleston South Carolina Factory over the past decade. Just something to think about. What is further interesting is certain Airline customers would only accept the ones from Renton Washington and would not accept the plane that came from Charleston. So even the super big ticket items, their buyers are picky too. In the snowblower world these HS are the best in my opinion. And are big-ticket items as well.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure of the area that you are from in Canada but as I stated earlier, a machine/model of that year will go for at least CAD 2500 around GTA. I know as I had my eye out a while ago and for an HS928 with electric goodies, I travel to Toronto almost ever 4 months as my extended family is from GTA. I gave up after a while as most machine that are at a reasonable asking price wouldnt last that long and would pop up when I am not scheduled to travel. I almost pulled the trigger on a year or two old YS1028 Yamaha as I do have an affinity for the Yamahas but the deal fell apart.


A couple of months ago an HS928 imported from Montreal showed up on the Maine Craigslist, lets just say I have a new favorite machine in the stable .

I'd go with the first one for the price, condition and the fact that the owner is working with you to the extent that your request for videos and pictures have been met in a timely fashion.

The auger teeth are bent but not worn, you can bend them back with vice grips, throw on a bit of paint on them and they'd be new again. The chute and impeller tunnel has worn paint due to the machine being used on gravel, take out the augers, paint them, paint the impeller, paint the inside of the impeller tunnel and chute and you'd be had pressed if this machine is 10 years old or 2.


The second machine has the auger bucket thats out of wack , plus the owner getting defensive may be a sign of something fishy going on, the first machine's muffler (the actual muffler and not the black cover) has no rust indicating low use and the machine being stored indoors most of its life as if it was left outside it would have some rust on it plus the red paint would have been faded due to UV damage.

The noise that you hear when the auger is engaged may indicated a worn impeller bearing, if you are handy you can change the bearing yourself, the bearing may be perished due to the machine being used on gravel. Its not a big deal as the bearing wears out over time anyway due to the high speed of the impeller. OE bearing is 10~15 USD, may be more in Canadaland but its a job you can tackle yourself.

Honda's are a good investment,you'll love the machine and even if you dont (that I doubt) you can easily turn around and sell it and get your money back as the only time you'll loose money on a Honda is if you were to beat the crap out of it or if you sell it a year or two after buying it brand new from the dealer.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

JnC said:


> Not sure of the area that you are from in Canada but as I stated earlier, a machine/model of that year will go for at least CAD 2500 around GTA. I know as I had my eye out a while ago and for an HS928 with electric goodies, I travel to Toronto almost ever 4 months as my extended family is from GTA. I gave up after a while as most machine that are at a reasonable asking price wouldnt last that long and would pop up when I am not scheduled to travel. I almost pulled the trigger on a year or two old YS1028 Yamaha as I do have an affinity for the Yamahas but the deal fell apart.
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago an HS928 imported from Montreal showed up on the Maine Craigslist, lets just say I have a new favorite machine in the stable .
> ...


That's an excellent synopsis oh, and I am on the west coast of Canada in British Columbia on the Alberta Border in the ski town called Fernie BC. A lot of them are popping up 4 hours away from me because of the lack of snow and the need for money, as both sellers indicated they would like some holiday cheer from the proceeds of the sale. I did not realize the actual bucket of the second one was out of whack, I need to agree that her defensiveness came from my questioning and it was pretty intense. They do agree with you on the muffler condition on the first one, it indicates very low hours. Looks like I'm going for a road trip for sure very soon. I will keep you all informed and I appreciate the advice, it gave me the motivation to actually pull the trigger on the one that seems to have some Wear. Best regards


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

If I recall Used 928s go for generally $2500cdn to $2700 cdn here sometimes a bit more. Check kijii or FB marketplace to get an idea of going rates, you may have to broaden your search radius a bit. I wouldn't worry about a lack of paint in the chute. That area seems like a common area for paint to wear, even with a paved driveway, think ice chunks, frozen snow and the odd both of sand from road deicing.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

I have a new plan, once I get the SN verified by a dealer, I feel confident on the video "machine" to be put on a pallet, and shipped to me, PayPAL business gives me assurances, as long as he sends the one in the video I am happy with it at $1100! I am excited to join the HS Club, only wish it was a 1332!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> I have a new plan, once I get the SN verified by a dealer, I feel confident on the video "machine" to be put on a pallet, and shipped to me, PayPAL business gives me assurances, as long as he sends the one in the video I am happy with it at $1100! I am excited to join the HS Club, only wish it was a 1332!


$1100 USD equivalent to the $1500 Canadian now agreed upon!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

928Honda9horse said:


> Here it is:


Not 100% sure, but I believe the dripping carb in that video is an aftermarket carb. Usually the stock carbs on the HS machines have a long "thumb screw" with a drain spigot. I would want the stock carb with the machine if current owner still has it.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

this HS1132 just popped up now for $2K Canadian, looks clean but what is going on with this muffler?


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> this HS1132 just popped up now for $2K Canadian, looks clean but what is going on with this muffler?
> View attachment 172448


it is non joystick control, manual chute spin etc. but E Start Hydro


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

For $2k thats not a bad price, you dont have anything electric on it, the E start you are mentioning is for corded 110V start not an onboard battery start. It does have the auger height adjustment shock. From the bucket I can tell its a late 2000s model rather than an early 2000s or late 90s model. You cant go wrong with either, its your call, do you want a bigger/wider machine without the creature comforts or the tad smaller 928 with all the bells (I'd go for the later if I was in this predicament).


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with the muffler, thats just the high temp paint that has burnt off.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

JnC said:


> For $2k thats not a bad price, you dont have anything electric on it, the E start you are mentioning is for corded 110V start not an onboard battery start. It does have the auger height adjustment shock. From the bucket I can tell its a late 2000s model rather than an early 2000s or late 90s model. You cant go wrong with either, its your call, do you want a bigger/wider machine without the creature comforts or the tad smaller 928 with all the bells (I'd go for the later if I was in this predicament).


Good morning, I did not realize that the electric start he speaking of is a corded plug-in type, is the battery start reliable like it is in a car? The gel battery or whatever battery they put in the 2013 hrx217hza series lawnmower is temperamental at best because it's so small and I understand that, it's a 2013 model and I've been having nothing but problems with that battery in the lawn mower, and I'm sure in 2013 they were making those lawn mowers already outside of Japan. I have to agree with you, as I get older I like the Creature Comforts, the joystick control and everything else that the 928 comes with is nice, I am tempted to investigate further about the one in the picture in which the cowl looks like it's out of place, with somebody saying that the actual bucket could be tweaked/bent, On that one? Would you stay away from that or it had to be seen in person. Otherwise the 928 I am interested in needs some work, auger 
blades straightened etc...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes the first one you posted and the one with the tweaked auger housing are both battery start like a car, the chute can also be operated without starting the machine. 

If you look in the initial pictures you posted you can see an adapter hanging from the handle bars, thats a good indication that the battery was taken care of i.e. thats a battery tender hence it should be in good condition. 

The replacement battery here in the US is around $60, someone correct me if I am wrong, but with the battery tender you can certainly have it run for years without any issue. The lawnmower batteries are significantly smaller than this one and I am pretty sure those GXV motors on the lanwmowers dont really have that huge of a charging system onboard. 


The coils/charging system used for the GX motors found on these machines is way better IMO. 

The augers do not NEED to be bent back but it would be something I'd take care of if I was to get the machine, way better option than the second machine as the bucket is out of shape/alignment and its pretty evident in the picture you posted. With all the pictures you have posted so far and the general forthcoming behavior of the seller would not leave any doubt in my mind to jump on the deal. 

I understand you have your reservations as you are not that familiar with the unit/hondas but from all that we have seen so far from what you have posted it seems like the first machine is a solid buy and as I have mentioned earlier, even if you dont like it, which I highly doubt, you can turn around and sell it without any issue even if you were to mark it up to compensate yourself for the travel time and expense.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

JnC said:


> Yes the first one you posted and the one with the tweaked auger housing are both battery start like a car, the chute can also be operated without starting the machine.
> 
> If you look in the initial pictures you posted you can see an adapter hanging from the handle bars, thats a good indication that the battery was taken care of i.e. thats a battery tender hence it should be in good condition.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis 

So use is not a bad thing, features are important not just braun. Thanks! I will keep you all informed.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

The muffler looks fine.The muffler on my 1132 has looked like that for years.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> The muffler looks fine.The muffler on my 1132 has looked like that for years.


Since you own one of these, has your engine and hydro been fine? had it since new? Is it harder to maneuver than say a HS928?


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> Since you own one of these, has your engine and hydro been fine? had it since new? Is it harder to maneuver than say a HS928?


DO you miss not having electric chute and stand alone electric start?


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

928Honda9horse said:


> DO you miss not having electric chute and stand alone electric start?


 I bought mine used in the spring of 2007. I have never tried an HS928 to maneuver, I suspect it would be the same. The only thing I can compare it to is a wheeled snowblower which I found easier to maneuver, but I wouldn't trade my tracked Honda now.

I don't have an electric chute. Not sure I would want one, it's only another thing that may break. The manual chute on the 1132 works fine.

The only issues I have had are having to replace the countershaft in the right transmission (gearbox), replacing the rear height adjust shock and the impeller bearing. Get the shop manual, between that, this site and the Honda Snowblower FB group, that is a lot of help and advice for DIY repairs if you have a bit of mechanical inclination. 

No issues with he engine. I use premium fuel with stabilizer and 1/2 the recommended amount of seafoam, change the oil every year and change the spark plug every couple of years.

No issues with the pull start either. It starts every time.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> I bought mine used in the spring of 2007. I have never tried an HS928 to maneuver, I suspect it would be the same. The only thing I can compare it to is a wheeled snowblower which I found easier to maneuver, but I wouldn't trade my tracked Honda now.
> 
> I don't have an electric chute. Not sure I would want one, it's only another thing that may break. The manual chute on the 1132 works fine.
> 
> ...


nice, and do you have the electric start plug in option? And since you are in Canada like me, what do you think of the $2000, down from a $2500 ask, on this 1132, it is LIKE new. thoughts?


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

928Honda9horse said:


> nice, and do you have the electric start plug in option? And since you are in Canada like me, what do you think of the $2000, down from a $2500 ask, on this 1132, it is LIKE new. thoughts?


No, I don't have the electric start option. $2000 is a good price, almost too good of a price.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> No, I don't have the electric start option. $2000 is a good price, almost too good of a price.


Agreed 

At least it is maintained from here and I don't have to try to repair it like the auger damaged one


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> No, I don't have the electric start option. $2000 is a good price, almost too good of a price.


I'll confirm tomorrow it is a 2010 as he says and go from there 

Not bad for a 1 owner elderly gentleman whom had passed a season ago, its his son selling 

Always inside and dealer maintained


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

That explains the price. Looking at kijiji, the going rate across Canada is $2500 to $3000


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> That explains the price. Looking at kijiji, the going rate across Canada is $2500 to $3000


No

That's 2000 Canadian


----------

